# Where can I get a Finnex FugeRay in Australia



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

They likely aren't sold outside the US. Get in touch with Lowe, he's with finnex and is active on this forum. He may be able to set you up.


----------



## nutbags (Aug 15, 2013)

creekbottom said:


> They likely aren't sold outside the US. Get in touch with Lowe, he's with finnex and is active on this forum. He may be able to set you up.


Cheers will have a dig around.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't locate anyone who is willing to ship a 36" Finnex FugeRay 36 to Australia


----------



## nutbags (Aug 15, 2013)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> You can go to
> 
> e b a y . c o m . a u (removes spaces)
> 
> And type in finnex fugeray, the price I'm getting shows it at AU $115.78


Yeah wont post to Australia


----------



## xchasa (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting.html?p=2


----------



## nutbags (Aug 15, 2013)

xchasa said:


> http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting.html?p=2


Awesome will check em out cheers


----------

